# TTOC banner how too??



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi, can anyone advise how i can get the TTOC banner and my membership number above my signature and below my posts!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

ok Whats your number?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01612/01612.jpg[/img**]

In your sig strip copy the above, but you will need to change the 01612 to your own number :)

EDIT take the stars out too :)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

cheers JD for that. Now how do i remove old topics from my posts list


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

With black magic ...

I cant remove them either


----------

